# Wild Caught? / Introducing Tegus



## Coliosis (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey I will probably be picking up a male tegu tomorrow 12-14" long. He is apparently a captive bred Argentine black and white, but is it possible for him to be CB and be that young? The guy told us that it is impossible to get wild caught tegus because they are endangered :s :s Just wondering if it is actually possible for this little guy to be CB, and if not, just how different are wild caught from CB?? 

I currently have a slightly larger female CB b&w Argentine tegu and I want to put them together. I heard that it is best to do this when they are young so that is why we are looking at getting another one now. Any tips/warnings/suggestions for introducing the two would be appreciated as well! 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 3, 2013)

_Imported tegus come in every year so it's possible it could be an import. So impossible to get,... not even. But either way CB or Import both can make great pets in time with proper care and handling.

What ever you decide make sure you quarantine the new tegu and are able to seperately house to tegus just in case at some point they don't get along. Things make work out in the beginning and change later or... not at all._


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 3, 2013)

Have you got any pics? I strongly advise against housing them together. If you are going to house them together, have a backup enclosure ready incase they don't get along. Like Bubblz said, make sure to quarantine, and if it is indeed WC or imported - a vet visit is due to make sure the animal is clean.


----------



## Coliosis (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay thanks for the advice! Turns out he actually has Columbian tegus so we are no longer interested. But we will still be looking for another Argentine tegu! Just going to be difficult because our girl is about 2 feet now and growing fast lol 

We do have a separate tank (Belle's old one) that we were going to use to quarantine, Belle has already gotten a fecal and has been cleared of parasites and I want to keep it that way.


----------

